# How do i pm member?



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

i'm working in Clearwater this week and wanted to pm a member so how do i do this ? the search here is about as good as *** paint


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Click on the member's name (upper left of their post) and a list of choices will appear. Sending a PM to them is one of them.

Also, click on their public profile page and look for the dark blue boxes right above where you can write a visitor's message. Th for right box is "contact info". Clicking on that will also give you a choice for PMing them.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

THANKS ... few of the members i would like to meet and pay my respect too in Florida would be aaron61 , Steve Burnett & SemiproJohn

working in Clearwater a few day so ....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Repaint Florida said:


> THANKS ... few of the members i would like to meet and pay my respect too in Florida would be aaron61 , Steve Burnett & SemiproJohn
> 
> working in Clearwater a few day so ....


Solid list right there. :thumbsup:


----------

